
AWK live editor: like JSFiddle for AWK - oftenwrong
https://awk.js.org/
======
dastx
Would be nice to raise a PR to have this added to gskinner's regexr
([https://github.com/gskinner/regexr/](https://github.com/gskinner/regexr/))

